
Show HN: Extension to rate news bias and suggests better stories for topic - ajoy
https://www.civikowl.com
======
ajoy
Howdy folks! We are a team of 4 who love reading news.

Some of our best conversations are the result of reading a great story. But
recently, those conversations have become less enjoyable as we instead debate
if a story is biased or outright false. Speaking with hundreds of people, we
found this mistrust and confusion around the news to be pervasive.

Today we’re excited to announce CivikOwl to help you get news you can trust.
We are releasing a Chrome extension which instantly rates news stories and
suggests better stories for the topic at hand.

Here's a blog post that goes into more detail :
[https://blog.civikowl.com/can-you-can-trust-the-news-you-
are...](https://blog.civikowl.com/can-you-can-trust-the-news-you-are-
reading-654e50bc5cd3)

Hope to open source the extension code in the near future.

Would love to hear what you think!

------
amoothy12
I have been using the product for a month now and I have been pleasantly
surprised by the news sources I have found that have good quality news. I have
also seen that one news sources doesn't always have the same quality across
all their content so this product is helpful in evaluating that too.
Definitely recommend it to anyone who wants to get multiple perspectives on an
issue and care about understanding news.

~~~
wirelessest
Hey Arjun,

Congrats on your launch. You might want to disclose your interest in the
product here, though.

~~~
amoorthy
Hi there! The preceding review is from my sister who has a very similar
sounding username (amoothy12 vs. amoorthy). Still, I'm thrilled to have her as
a shill for CivikOwl :)

Looking forward to some non-biased reviews on our product. HN users have given
us great feedback in the past - blunt and thoughtful.

------
psivah
Timely and useful tool.

------
drew8421
Such a needed tool!

